

Show HN: Daily Curiosity – Amazing Facts and Videos Curated Daily for iOS - emidln
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/daily-curiosity/id1000848816?ls=1&mt=8

======
infostruct
Working with Swift on this project was a really great experience. If anyone is
on the fence about making the jump or has questions about Swift in production,
get in touch.

------
emidln
This is my team's first iOS app. We ended up building it with Swift after a
prototype using PhoneGap. We hope you like it and can learn something every
day!

------
antidaily
Looking good, guys.

~~~
odower
Thanks! Really have to hand it to our engineers on this one. Lots of
challenges to keep the entire stack simple and scalable. And yep, if you're
looking to talk to some people about the Swift lessons learned, this is the
crew to talk to.

